# Gruen Electra



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a better photo of the Gruen Electra that I got from Sisyphus and had overhauled by Silver Hawk:










The movement is an unusual Landeron 4751. I hope that I am not putting words into Silver Hawk's mouth, but I think that he has only seen two of these movements (is that right Paul?), once in this one, and one in the Hilton Electric (I can't even remember where this one is) that Silver Hawk is either restoring, or has returned to me and is lost in my office.

Maybe if you could post a picture of the movement it may be of interest to this group, Paul, and explain the difference between the various difference Landeron electric movements (thanks).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

In my hurry to return it Dave, I didn't take any photos of the Gruen which is a great shame, but I do love the offset dial markings; very unusual!

When Dave sent me this watch, it was clear that it had received a really nasty knock: the balance pivot was broken, the balance cock Incablock jewel had popped out, the second hand wheel had broken....but the case and dial were fine and, partly because it had a L 4751, we fixed it up from Dave's growing box of Landeron electric spares.

I did a page on my web site recently highlighting the differences between 4750, 4751 and 4760, but I'll reproduce the 3 images here:

*4750*: most common of the Landeron electric movements. No hacking whatsoever; pull the crown out and everything continues 










*4751*: the rare one...only seen three of these. It has a hacking mechanism but no battery disconnect. The hand setting lever now has an extra arm on the right hand side; this moves over the top of the balance when the crown is pulled out. A small brass peg on the balance periphery is caught by the arm extension and the balance stops; the peg can just bee seen at the very bottom of the photograph:










*4760*: It has a hacking mechanism and a battery disconnect. The hand setting lever has gone back to the 4750 style but two extra levers have been added. The first one (steel coloured) is engaged with the end of the stem and operates on the second one (brass coloured). The second lever has a nylon sleeve on one end that pushes against the side of the balance once the crown is pulled out. At the same time, this second lever moves away from the vertical brass post and therefore breaks the circuit:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Another great looking electric watch with a brilliant set of hands. You'd think that all of the best handsets were reserved for electric watches.

I remember you posting before about hacking Landeron movements. I love the way it seems like they just decided they needed a better hacking mechanism and then went looking for the angle grinder.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Really nice Gruen, Dave. First for me. Quite unusual dial and wonderful hand set.

Great photo essay, Paul. Those closeups make it all so clear. When I got my new (to me) Huguenin I thought it was supposed to hack since I believe Frieds book speaks of hacking with the 4750. Now I see it does not.

Question. Is there some sort of clutch on the cannon? Mine runs fine on the bench but in wrist time situations the hour hand seems to get to jumping out of place. Also there was a base metal(?) ring surrounding the old WD5 and filling the case. It didn't seem to be needed with your adapter so i left it out. Any purpose forr it other than to fill the case?


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting the close-up photo, M.S. I'm glad that Silver Hawk was able to get the Gruen going again. Thanks also to Silver Hawk for the tutorial. And by the way, Dave, do you remember where you got that Hilton?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Thanks for posting the close-up photo, M.S. I'm glad that Silver Hawk was able to get the Gruen going again. Thanks also to Silver Hawk for the tutorial. And by the way, Dave, *do you remember where you got that Hilton?*


I bought it from a REAL WART on eBay.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Thanks for posting the close-up photo, M.S. I'm glad that Silver Hawk was able to get the Gruen going again. Thanks also to Silver Hawk for the tutorial. And by the way, Dave, do you remember where you got that Hilton?


O.K., John, I got the Hilton from YOU TOO!

Fancy that - of the 4751's that we know are out there, John had two of them, and now I have them (once I locate the Hilton)


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Fancy that - of the 4751's that we know are out there, John had two of them, and now I have them (once I locate the Hilton)


Shows how much I know! Actually, I am quite satisfied with my two Electro-Chrons and pleased that the 4751's have a good home -- assuming that Dave can find the Hilton!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> once I locate the Hilton


It's here :lol: ...having a holiday by mistake if you remember







.


----------

